# Miami bridge design had a key mistake, experts say



## CHamilton (Jun 14, 2018)

FIU had grand plans for 'signature' bridge. But the design had a key mistake, experts say

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article212571434.html


----------



## railiner (Jun 14, 2018)

I just skimmed over that long article, but the gist of it is really sad...people were needlessly hurt, and a lot of money wasted due to some 'envisions of grandeur'.....


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 15, 2018)

Kiss

Keep it simple stupid


----------



## caravanman (Jun 15, 2018)

It is important to discover the true reasons for the bridge collapse, but why all the secrecy? These sorts of investigations always seem to take far longer than they need to.

Removing bridge information that was in the public domain, smacks of a damage limitation exercise behind closed doors, to my way of thinking...

Ed.


----------



## jis (Jun 15, 2018)

It seems like a study in what can happen when an inappropriately large amount of free money is made available for a simple project.


----------

